

Ask HN: What should all freelance programmers know about freelancing? - spiffytech

What should I know as I get ready to dive into the world of freelance programming? I'm going into web development specifically, but I'm sure a lot of your advice applies to any kind of freelance programming.<p>Must-dos? Pitfalls? Hurdles? Surprises? Things that are worse or easier than you expected?
======
gexla
This post pretty much covers it...

[http://blog.silktide.com/2011/07/why-we-gave-up-web-
design-a...](http://blog.silktide.com/2011/07/why-we-gave-up-web-design-
after-10-successful-years/)

The most important thing that I think you should know is that this is a REAL
business with all the pros and cons. You are entering a world where you have
to pour in your heart and soul to really make it work. I have been doing this
for 4 years and I feel like I'm just now starting to figure out the business
side.

The technical side is EASY. Programming in Python is EASY. Running a
successful business is HARD.

If you go into this half assed, then you are going to be wasting a lot of time
and potential in earnings. There is a huge number of people who seem to get
into freelancing as a sort of a holding pattern (sustenance) while they try to
figure out something else that they really want to be doing. This is fine if
you can be honest with yourself, recognize it for what it is and exit soon.
Otherwise you will get sucked in and your life will always be in this holding
pattern (never quite willing to go "all in" with your business but never
really doing what you really want to be doing.)

Think about the opportunity costs. Many people going into freelance web
development don't really want to be doing that. You are trading dollars for
hours which will never make you rich or even be enough to get you off that
treadmill.

Personally, I enjoy it, but you have to ask yourself if you will also enjoy
it. If not, don't waste your time. Think about the other unlimited ways that
you can make money as a web developer.

------
bartonfink
One thing I've had happen with a couple of freelancing engagements I thought
were promising is them wanting me to quit my day job and work full-time for
them. I'd work for them for a couple of months, and then one day they would
drop the bombshell that they really liked what I was doing but they wanted me
full-time or not at all. I tried to convince them that it's better for
everyone to have some of a good thing than none, but it didn't work, and the
relationships ended quite abruptly.

Two cases don't make a trend, but be aware that this can happen and it sucks
when it does.

------
bendmorris
No matter how well you know someone or how friendly your first meeting is,
have them sign a detailed contract! You will have clients flake on you or try
to take advantage of you. It's nice, for example, to be able to say "I didn't
hear from you and couldn't get a hold of you for three months, so, according
to the contract you signed, you've forfeited your deposit and our agreement is
void. If you're ready to begin, we'll have to negotiate a new agreement."

------
rickdale
The main thing to understand is that customers are going to try to get as much
for free as possible. Everyone is trying to get a deal these days. It's
important to stay firm and hit your deadlines as much as possible. Also, I
would charge for phone time because that adds up and customers will want to
chat it up forever!

------
infinity
Some people will ask for the "friendship price", because they have seen a
distant relative of yours on the other side of the road or something like
that. It is generally less than the normal payment.

------
gregjor
Tips for successful freelancing: <http://typicalprogrammer.com/?p=111>

